# avoir la tête des mauvais jours (jour)



## Chrisal

La phrase c'est simple:

"Il avait la tête des mauvais jours."

Merci!!


----------



## swift

Bonsoir Chrisal,

Tu as raison, c'est une phrase simple. Et pourtant, tu ne nous proposes pas de traduction ? 

À plus,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola: 
Una primera propuesta: "tenía la cara de los días malos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

La frase es simple en efecto pero no tan fácil de traducir (Pero José tiene razón, deberías proponer una traducción. Regla 3 de los foros).

No veo nada con _días_ que sea idiomático en español. De una persona malhumorada diría:
- tiene su cara de pocos amigos / de perro
Al poner *su *se da a entender que *suele* presentar este semblante.

Pero soy consciente de que no es exactamente lo mismo. Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

Hay una expresión más o menos dentro del mismo registro:

Tener/poner cara de viernes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Lo había pensado también pero el sentido de esta expresión tiende a ser confuso hoy día en la mente de los hablantes.
Ver este hilo (aviso, algo caótico)


----------



## GURB

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hay una expresión más o menos dentro del mismo registro:
> 
> Tener/poner cara de viernes.



El problema es que hoy en día su sentido es confuso como dice Martine. Es significativo que no figure en Clave ni en MMoliner, diccionarios del uso del español actual.
El adjetivo "malcarado" corresponde al sentido del francés: être triste, maussade, contrarié.
*2* _Se dice de la persona que tiene o pone cara de enfadado o *malhumorado_. MM.
El problema es que se emplea, que yo sepa, sólo como adjetivo: _llegó malcarado_ (en faisant sa tête des mauvais jours) p.e.
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

De acuerdo con Martine y con Gurb. La frase es simple en cuanto a su estructura, pero no en cuanto a su traducción. Yo pensé en "tiene su cara de mal genio", pero se pierde la idea de "mal día".

Seguiremos buscando...


Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No es igual pero a lo mejor "tienes cara de vinagre".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Con cara de tener un mal día.


----------



## swift

Hola Víctor:

Sí, pero creo que se pierde algo... Cuando digo que tiene "la tête des mauvais jours" me refiero al aspecto habitual de los días malos. Cuando digo que tiene "la cara de tener un mal día" me refiero a ese momento, y no parece que se tratara de alguien a quien se conoce bien, de quien se conoce el semblante decaído de los días malos.

En fin, no sé si me enredo mucho. A lo mejor queremos decir lo mismo.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es cierto, *swift*, que *avoir la tête des mauvais jours* parece indicar que esa es su cara cuando las cosas le van mal. Pero, como no encuentro una formulación equivalente en español, y como las propuestas hasta ahora no me convencen demasiado, creo que la frase que propongo tiene al menos la facultad de poder ser aplicada a cualquier persona, se le conozca o no. 
Se supone que todos los que estén con cara de tener un mal día, siempre mostrarán esa cara cuando tengan un mal día...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Estoy con José.
avoir la tête des mauvais jours est intrinsèque à la personne qui est de mauvaise humeur sans qu'interviennent forcément des causes externes comme dans _Con cara de tener un mal día._

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le vois.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Estoy con José.
> avoir la tête des mauvais jours est intrinsèque à la personne qui est de mauvaise humeur sans qu'interviennent forcément des causes externes comme dans _Con cara de tener un mal día._
> Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le vois.


 
Pour moi, *avoir la tête des mauvais jours* n'est justement pas un état permanent mais un état accidentel, dû à des raisons occasionnelles (si bien il est vrai que certaines personnes donnent bien l'impression contraire, mais dans ce cas, on emploie d'autres expressions pour les désigner).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

État permanent non mais qu'il est coutumier du fait oui.
En disant *suele* dans ma première intervention je ne pensais pas à _toujours_. Mais que cela arrive assez souvent.

Je pense à un contexte de travail, si on dit du patron/chef de service qu'_il a sa tête des mauvais jours_ on le dit à 8H du mat, alors qu'on dira _con cara de tener un mal día_ à 5H de l'après-midi.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Et "tenía *la* cara de *esos *días" ?

A plus,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et "tenía *la* cara de *esos *días" ?
> 
> A plus,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Lo malo es que *esos días* se utiliza mucho para hablar del síndrome premenstrual.


----------



## swift

Hola Athos:

¿Cómo crees que se me ocurrió?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo propondría darle la vuelta a la expresión francesa ya que en español, sí se puede encontrar:

*No tener cara de buenos días.*


----------



## hugo zunzarren

Chrisal said:


> La phrase c'est simple:
> 
> "Il avait la tête des mauvais jours."
> 
> Merci!!



si, elle est simple et compliquée á la fois.
tout dépend du registre que vous voulez lui donner selon le contexte:

je vais essayer plusieurs:

tenía mala cara, si il n´avait pas l´air bien
tenía una cara muy larga ou
cara de perro apaleado, si il avait l´air plutôt triste
tenía cara de pocos amigos (déjá dite) s´il était faché

et il y en a encore quelques unes qui ne parlent pas trop de la figure-cara mais plutôt du regard ou attitude de maniére imagée

merci pour tout


----------

